# Resize patition /data and /emmc (Novo 10 Captain)



## steleclanel (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi everybody..

I need help with my tablet partitions. I want to resize correctly /data and /emmc (internal sdcard). 
I tried so much things and I read a lot of pages, but did'nt have what I want. 
I have a Novo 10 captain + TWRPv2.6.3 + Backups.

Here are all information do you need.

~ # ←[6ncat /proc/partitions
cat /proc/partitions
major minor #blocks name

93 0 49152 acta
93 8 49152 actb
93 16 524288 actc
93 24 1048576 actd
93 32 65536 acte
93 40 131072 actf
93 56 58368 acth
93 72 13720275 actj
93 80 262144 actk
179 0 15558144 mmcblk0
179 1 15550888 mmcblk0p1
~ # ←[6n

~ # ←[6ntail ./etc/recovery.fstab
tail ./etc/recovery.fstab
/recovery vfat /dev/block/acta
/boot vfat /dev/block/actb
#/misc vfat /dev/block/actb
/system ext4 /dev/block/actc
/data ext4 /dev/block/actd
/cache ext4 /dev/block/acte
#/data_bak vfat /dev/block/actf
/emmc vfat /dev/block/actj
/sdcard auto /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
/sd-ext auto /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
~ # ←[6n

So, I have just 1G for /data and 13G for /emmc. 
It is not useful, so I want to have about 2.5G or more for /data and 10G for /emmc.

I tried so much things with these command: parted, fdisk, e2fsck, resize2fs, etc.
I also read things like MBR/EBR1/EBR2 :huh: but it is not very clear for me.

Ok guys, help.. for 1 million dollard  ^_^

by the way, I'm not very good in english, so be cool :lol: ..


----------

